# Squirrel hunt video



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A family affair. Love it brother. Nice shootn.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

nice. Nice video too.!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

way to start the kids out...good shot too


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Fun Times


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shot 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

That was amazing, glad to see you are shooting the ugly duckling again.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> That was amazing, glad to see you are shooting the ugly duckling again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The Ugly Duckling strikes again!!!


----------

